# New Bolt



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello everyone...

I purchased a new 1G Bolt to go along with my Roamio Pro, HDXL and Mini. Is there a special sequence to go through when setting it up. I am on Verizon Fios and I am setting it up wireless, and I have a new M Card for it. Should I set it up and let it update for while or should I just go through the steps? Thanks in advance...Bob...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Just plug the card in and go through the steps. It should automatically download updates and whatever it needs.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

If you are real lucky you will be up and running QUICKLY with your new 1TB TiVo Bolt Plus.

The trickiest and least predictable is the CableCard pairing.

I did mine with Comcast.
The first took a week and 2 replacements of the CableCard (OUTLET1).
The second took 5 weeks and 13 Replacements of the CableCard and 2 TiVo's replaced (OUTLET2).
The Third took a few minutes (OUTLET3).
That time I knew it would be OUTLET3 and the person entered and verified all the numbers and she could see my card already in her system as VERIFIED very quickly. 
The third one was a WeaKnees 12TB TiVo Series 5 Roamio Pro purchased in August just before Bolt came on the scene.

I am assuming:
That the 500GB TiVo 4K Series 6 Bolt will be generically called the Bolt Basic.
That the 1TB TiVo 4K Series 6 Bolt will be generically called the Bolt Plus.

We know that there will be:
A TiVo 4K Series 6 Bolt Pro (unknown storage and unknown number of tuners, but at least 3TB and 6 tuners).
A TiVo 4K Series 6 Bolt Mini.

And possibly:
A TiVo Series 6 Bolt OTA.



bfwk122 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I purchased a new 1G Bolt to go along with my Roamio Pro, HDXL and Mini. Is there a special sequence to go through when setting it up. I am on Verizon Fios and I am setting it up wireless, and I have a new M Card for it. Should I set it up and let it update for while or should I just go through the steps? Thanks in advance...Bob...


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

zerdian1 said:


> If you are real lucky you will be up and running QUICKLY with your new 1TB TiVo Bolt Plus.
> 
> The trickiest and least predictable is the CableCard pairing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for suggestions and I have never had an issue pairing the cable cards with Verizon Fios so I don't expect to have an trouble this time either..Thanks again..Bob..


----------

